# My favourite picture taken in Norway



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Went on a holiday to Norway in August, took this picture on my mobile phone


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi Andy, we went in July earlier this year. Lovely place. We actually did a fjords cruise so visited a few places in Norway, Denmark and Iceland. I'll find my favourite picture in a moment. Not as good as yours as im not very good with a camera.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

This was Gerainger from a fairly high up point.

Excuse the quality I couldn't find the original so stole it from my facebook page which reduces the quality. Enjoyed the holiday. Very different to the holidays in the sun but places I'll remember for the rest of my life.


----------



## Darren68 (May 30, 2010)

Nice pics guys


----------

